# My budgie biting me



## talyaxddd (8 mo ago)

Hey everyone, my beautiful baby girl(3month) daisy is almost tame (i think), she’s getting pretty angry with me and biting my hands and neck. she’s able to step up and is happy to climb all over my bf and i, and she got comfortable with my family when i took her to visit. 
I always make sure that i don’t flinch when she bites but sometimes it gets pretty sore, there’s times where she’s just giving kisses and then there’s times where she’s actually biting me.
I’m not sure what to do, when she bites i sometimes put her down, put her in the cage or get her to stand on my finger to avoid biting my neck. When she makes this angry noise i put her back in her cage to calm down to let her play with her toys
(picture is her)
Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

3 months is a little early for hormones, but some birds are just early bloomers.
I’ve found this article to be helpful!









What to Do About Bluffing (Biting) Behavior in Adolescent Parrots


Learn what to do when your adolescent bird starts exhibiting aggressive behaviors. Rest assured that this behavior, known as bluffing, is temporary.




www.thesprucepets.com


----------



## talyaxddd (8 mo ago)

srirachaseahawk said:


> 3 months is a little early for hormones, but some birds are just early bloomers.
> I’ve found this article to be helpful!
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! The characteristics accurately describes what daisy has been doing. I’ll take notes


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Three months is exactly when most budgies begin their hormonal phase (puberty) and often begin biting.

Why is my young bird suddenly aggressive?

If your budgie bit you, even though it may really hurt, you should try to ignore it.
Another option is to try to get your budgie to repeatedly "step up" from finger to finger several times in a row right after she bites. Whens he realizes this will happen every time she bites, she may stop.
Some people push back gently on the budgie’s beak when it bites. The budgie will stop biting in order to regain her balance.*


----------



## talyaxddd (8 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *If your budgie bit you, even though it may really hurt, you should try to ignore it.
> Another option is to try to get your budgie to repeatedly "step up" from finger to finger several times in a row right after she bites. Whens he realizes this will happen every time she bites, she may stop.
> Some people push back gently on the budgie’s beak when it bites. The budgie will stop biting in order to regain her balance.*


Hey, thank you for the advice. I ignore the bites and I do the little beak push all the time. 
I’ll definitely try the step up method


----------

